# Network Between Desktop and Laptop



## andyha2000 (May 4, 2005)

I have desktop (xp home) which is connected to my Linksys wireless router by cable and a Hp laptop (xp pro) with an inbuilt wireless connection that shares the internet through this router.

But I'm struggling to get them networked together. I was hoping to be able to share files and send print jobs from the laptop to the printer which is connected to the desktop.

Could anyone offer me any advice on what I need to be doing, or what I'm doing wrong. I tried following the network setup wizard but to no avail.

Would be grateful for any help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not generally fond of wizards, but the Network Setup Wizard works for me. Read over the following and see if anything may have been missed--especially regarding firewall(s).

Run the Network Setup wizard (found in Control Panel of XP). Tell it each of your computers connects to the internet via "residential gateway" and that you want to enable file and printer sharing. Create a disk at the end only if you have a Windows PC without Windows XP or 2k Pro.

Windows XP firewall (if SP2) will be properly configured by the wizard. You must uninstall or properly configure any 3rd party firewalls on each machine. Unique computer names and same workgroup, of course.

The Shared Documents folder is automatically shared. Any other folders or printers you want to share, just right click on them and sharing ... . When sharing a printer, accept the offer to load other drivers if your other PCs have different Operating System(s).

When you first go into My Network Places there will be nothing there. The first time you click on 'View Workgroup computers' will probably result in great disappointment. It takes awhile (20 minutes or so) before all the computers in the workgroup get up-to-date and accurate lists of the other computers. Often you can speed up this process via Search for other computers.

When computers show up in My Network Places, double click on one to see its shares. If that includes a printer, you can right click on the printer to connect to it.


----------



## andyha2000 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the reply and apologies for not getting back to you sooner. I have now got the computers to 'see' each other but when I click on the laptop icon from my desktop I get the error ' Laptop is not accessible - You might not have permission to use this network. Contact - Network path not found '

and

when i click on the desktop icon from the laptop I get the error' Logon failure - the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer'

In order for the machines to see each other I have had to disable ZoneAlarm - is this right or do I just need to configure the zonealarm properly.

Would be grateful for anymore help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You probably need to properly configure ZA for LAN access or else uninstall it. 'Disable' doesn't always completely clear its blocking ability.

For the machine that gives the Logon failure, this procedure from a JohnWill post has worked for others.

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer

If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files:

Download the following and install it

Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544

after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.)

net user guest /active:yes
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest

The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


----------

